

Startup: Targeted sharing with friends most likely to read and discuss   - umar_saif
http://www.additback.com/

======
umar_saif
Additback.com turns social "likes" into increased traffic for a site. It
analyzes the social graph of users and recommends friends to be tagged who are
most likely to read, like and discuss the post. Powered by a state-of-the-art
recommendation engine, it also generates content recommendations to increase
the time spent by a user on a website.

